# Crocodile skull found on Jurassic coast is from a previously unknown species



## Fuscus (Mar 21, 2012)

Crocodile skull found on Jurassic coast is from a previously unknown species | Science | The Guardian


----------



## HerperBaz (Mar 21, 2012)

very interesting! 

thanks for sharing


----------



## crocodile_dan (Mar 21, 2012)

If the skull was one metre long, the total body length should be around 7 metres. Their text that head to tail length of 3.5m can be misinterpreted and that measurement is more accurately SVL.


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 21, 2012)

crocodile_dan said:


> If the skull was one metre long, the total body length should be around 7 metres. Their text that head to tail length of 3.5m can be misinterpreted and that measurement is more accurately SVL.


Assuming, of course, the animal had the same proportions as modern crocs


----------



## crocodile_dan (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes assuming such, they said it was a "forerunner of modern saltwater crocodiles" so that was my justification. As well as the physiology of a crocodile who's head is one third the body length.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 21, 2012)

crocodile_dan said:


> If the skull was one metre long, the total body length should be around 7 metres. Their text that head to tail length of 3.5m can be misinterpreted and that measurement is more accurately SVL.



with a skull of 1 metre I thank the gods I wasn't around to be eaten back then but who knows I may have been reincarnated as a smartarse amateur herp.


----------



## Wrightpython (Mar 21, 2012)

So no bigger than what we get now then.


----------



## mmafan555 (Mar 23, 2012)

I wonder if a 7m croc actullay exists in the wild???...I believe Lolong was measured by Britton to be 20ft 3 inches...Would need to be 2.5 ft bigger to be a 7m croc.


----------



## Morgana (Mar 26, 2012)

Meh.....it's got nuthin' on Crocosaurus 

Morgana


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 26, 2012)

Just a little pommy handbag eh?


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 26, 2012)

crocodile_dan said:


> If the skull was one metre long, the total body length should be around 7 metres. Their text that head to tail length of 3.5m can be misinterpreted and that measurement is more accurately SVL.



Cant agree with that. I collected a near complete skeleton from a swamp in north Arnhem Land. Skull 1.2 meters, overall length 5.5 meters.


----------

